
End of the Road for the Land Rover Defender - bootload
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/news/end-of-the-road-for-the-land-rover-defender/
======
bootload
'The Land Rover is "the car" most people in the developing world saw first'
\-- 'For the Love of Cars' ~ [http://www.channel4.com/programmes/for-the-love-
of-cars/vide...](http://www.channel4.com/programmes/for-the-love-of-
cars/videos/all/s1-ep2-series-1-land-rover)

